# Which to nail down first...part-time freelance or residency/work permit?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

A German friend has a colleague who organizes the English language classes at a nearby university. My friend has suggested me as a possible replacement next spring/summer for the current teacher, who is expected to leave shortly. I am qualified and the colleague has expressed interest in meeting me when I visit next month. 

If it works out, I would arrive in Germany next winter to take a teaching course and then would travel for a while before starting a two to three month teaching gig in May. This is a part-time/ free-lance job and won't pay much, but as I will be retired then and able to live off investments and pensions, the income isn't critical. 

Question is: Am I better off to at least tentatively nail down the gig (perhaps an offer letter?) before approaching the Germany authorities for permission to stay longer than 90 days and getting a work permit or vice versa...visit the Ausländerbehörde first to (hopefully) get an extended stay visa and work permit, then nail down the job? 

I know there's no guarantee that I'll get the OK to stay at all, but I'm hopeful that I can make the case for a limited stay as a freelancer or as a student (after the teaching course, I will enroll in German language classes)

Any thoughts on which order would likely maximize my chances of this working out?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Taking an offer letter to the consulate or Ausländerbehörde is certainly not going to hurt, and may be necessary.

For a regular job you can't get a work permit without a job offer; for a freelancer I believe you need to show some evidence of offers or interest. 

It sounds like you're combining a lot of things here - taking a teaching course, working freelance, travel, taking a language course - and you also have "independent means" from pensions etc. In your shoes I might go to the consulate (or Ausländerbehörde if you don't mind taking a chance and doing it after arrival) and present the whole plan, showing which courses you'd be taking, the offer letter for a teaching job, and evidence of financial support and health insurance (important). Lots and lots of documentation. They can be flexible and accommodating, particularly if it's a coherent plan with an end date and a return ticket.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nononymous, thanks for the advice. I am trying to combine a number of things, both because I want to do a variety of things in Europe and because several options may or may not work outand I'd like to keep the end goal --spending several months ( ie. more than 3 out of 6) in Europe. 

Could I pick your brains a bit on the specifics? 
I will retire in Jan and be ready to travel by Feb. 1 or so. The course I want to take is in Frankfurt from roughly March 1-March 28. The teaching English gig is from May-July. If the Schengen agreement limits didn't exist, what I'd want to do is arrive in Germany at the beginning of Feb. and take up residence at my friends' home. Then travel for a few weeks before my course starts at the beginning of March and travel again after it ends, returning to their home in May to start the teaching gig. When it was over, I would return home to the US to evaluate and plan Phase II of retirement abroad.

Obvously, to do this, I will need permission to stay in Germany longer than 90 days. 

Meanwhile, I will be in Germany for a few days at the beginning of Sept., when I hope to firm up the teaching gig. Might it be advisable to consult with the Ausländerbehörde at that time to see what my chances are and if there is anything in particular they would need (beyond the proof of income and insurance, that is). 

Would I best of to visit the consulate in Washington, DC before I depart in Feb.? Or are my chances better with the Ausländerbehörde once I arrive there? In that case, I assume my friends...one of whom works for the Rhineland Palatinate gov't and is quite familiar with bureaucracies...might accompany me and help with any language issues, etc.

I'd really appreciate any further advice you can offer.

Thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You're of course asking for predictions as to which bureaucracy will be most cooperative - which neither I nor anyone else can give you. (Except maybe a friend who works in the German civil service - now that's potentially very useful.) 

In my limited experience I've found that the Ausländerbehörde seems to have a fair bit of discretion in what they grant, so they could for example issue you a residence permit for some fixed period of time (however long you need) with permission to work. Maybe they call it a student visa, maybe something else. 

Going for an early visit might be useful, or just a waste of time - depends on who you get, and of course they could not make any commitments. Going to a consulate before departure is not necessary (as you know, US citizens have 90 days after arrival to get their affairs in order) but it would certainly bring peace of mind before booking and planning a trip of that length.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

*following up Nononymous*



Nononymous said:


> You're of course asking for predictions as to which bureaucracy will be most cooperative - which neither I nor anyone else can give you. (Except maybe a friend who works in the German civil service - now that's potentially very useful.)
> 
> In my limited experience I've found that the Ausländerbehörde seems to have a fair bit of discretion in what they grant, so they could for example issue you a residence permit for some fixed period of time (however long you need) with permission to work. Maybe they call it a student visa, maybe something else.
> 
> Going for an early visit might be useful, or just a waste of time - depends on who you get, and of course they could not make any commitments. Going to a consulate before departure is not necessary (as you know, US citizens have 90 days after arrival to get their affairs in order) but it would certainly bring peace of mind before booking and planning a trip of that length.


Just wanted to let you know that I went to the Ausländerbehörde when in Germany visiting my friends last week to ask if what I wanted to do was going to be possible and they couldn't have been nicer or more helpful. Told me what I'd need if I want a freelancer visa, with permission to work and said they could approve it there and what I'd need if I don't work, just want to stay beyond the usual 90 days. When asked by my friend if there would likely be any problem, the answer was essentially "barring some problems with drug trafficking or the like, no. She's American. They won the war. She probably can stay as long as she likes, provided she can show the income and the health insurance required." When I asked if I should apply in the US before arriving back in Germany in Feb. they said not to bother, just to come back there! Such a relief!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad to hear this. My last experience with the Ausländerbehörde was ridiculously pleasant (he gave our 12-year-old daughter a work permit - no idea why). It's almost as if they want you to stay.


----------

